# UX31 SSD Performance Stellungnahme



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo PCGamesHardware Community,


der Beschaffungs- und Produktionsprozess jedes Herstellers von Elektronikprodukten ist so konzipiert, dass fast jede Komponente eines Produktes austauschbar ist und es mehrere Zulieferer für diese Bauteile gibt. Ansonsten wäre bei einer Knappheit nur eines einzigen Bauteiles die Herstellung des Produktes nicht mehr möglich. Selbstverständlich sind die verwendeten Komponenten gleichwertig und entsprechen den definierten Mindestanforderungen unserer hohen Qualitätsstandards. Dies gilt natürlich auch für die in den ASUS Zenbooks™ verbauten SSD Festplatten. Angesichts der aktuell schwierigen Liefersituation von Festplatten im Allgemeinen und SSD Festplatten im Besonderen verwendet ASUS derzeit nur Modelle des Herstellers Sandisk.

Ich stehe natürlich jedem von euch gerne bei weiteren Fragen zu Verfügung gerne auch per PN.


----------



## Research (27. Dezember 2011)

Wie sind diese Modelle durch Ihre Endkontrolle durchgekommen?
Findet eine Solche noch statt?


----------



## Michael2812 (7. Februar 2013)

Die Frage stelle ich mir als UX31A Besitzer auch...


----------

